# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Κατάδυση στη Σϋγχρονη Ναυτική Ιστορία

## sidnik77

Η  Ομάδα Εναλίων Αποτυπώσεων (ΟΕΑ) του Εργαστηρίου Τοπογραφίας (LabTop),  Τμήματος Αγρονόμων και Τοπογράφων Μηχανικών της Πολυτεχνικής Σχολής του  Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστήμιου Θεσσαλονίκης, 

σας προσκαλεί στην ημερίδα 
*“Κατάδυση στην Σύγχρονη Ναυτική Ιστορία”*
που διοργανώνει την *Πέμπτη 14 Φεβρουαρίου 2019, στις 12:00* στο Κέντρο Διάδοσης Ερευνητικών Αποτελεσμάτων ΑΠΘ (Αμφιθέατρο ΙΙΙ).

1.jpg

Χρήσιμοι σύνδεσμοι για την εκδήλωση:

Ανακοίνωση στην ιστοσελίδα μας (http://labtop.topo.auth.gr/wreckhistory/event1402/)

Πρόγραμμα και αφίσα εκδήλωσης (http://kedea.rc.auth.gr/eventDetails.html?id=26058#)
Ανάρτηση εκδήλωσης στο FB (https://www.facebook.com/events/2373936842835001/)
Φόρμα δήλωσης συμμετοχής (https://docs.google.com/forms/d/12ia...rd17toeWY/edit)

_Για  όσους βρίσκονται μακρυά, θα γίνει ζωντανή αναμετάδοση μέσω διαδικτύου.  Εφόσον σας ενδιαφέρει να παρακολουθήσετε την εκδήλωση από τον χώρο σας,  παρακαλούμε να συμπληρώσετε το email σας στην σχετική φόρμα (http://www.wreckhistory.com/form.html)._


Εκ μέρους της ΟΕΑ.

----------


## gioros

Πιστευω οτι κανεται εξερερτηκη δουλια .Εγω που δεν εχω την δινατοτητα να ειμαι εκει πως θα μπορουσα να σας παρακολουθισω απο αποσταση?

----------


## sidnik77

> Πιστευω οτι κανεται εξερερτηκη δουλια .Εγω που δεν εχω την δινατοτητα να ειμαι εκει πως θα μπορουσα να σας παρακολουθισω απο αποσταση?


Καλημέρα και συγγνώμη που δεν απάντησα νωρίτερα.
Συμπληρώνοντας την παρακάτω φόρμα και βάζοντας το μέηλ σου θα οδηγηθείς απο το σύστημα
http://www.wreckhistory.com/form.html

----------


## gioros

Σας ευχαρηστω πόλυ

----------


## sidnik77

Η ομάδα εναλίων αποτυπώσεων θέλει να ευχαριστήσει όσους παρακολούθησαν την ημερίδα,
για όσους δεν κατάφεραν να την παρακολουθήσουν είναι διαθέσιμη εδώ

----------

